# Whining on walks.



## Kalie92 (Aug 17, 2017)

Help please. I have had it up to the max with my 4 month old gsd(3/4)/whippet(1/4), ghost. 
We own two dogs, Li-lou who is 5years old and Ghost, who is 4 months (both females). 
Whenever me or my husband take them out for walks, ghost is constantly whining and barking at everything. She whines if my daughter's walk off in front, she barks and whines if li-lou does too, she whines at other people and goes mental if she sees another dog.
I have tried using treats to calm her down, shorter leash, longer leash, nothing seems to work. 
She's okay if I take her out on my own, she walks by my side, no whining or anything, sometimes wishes to be carried, with no kids or li-lou, but together I can't seem to control it! It's doing my head in. 
Is this just a puppy thing? Or is it something much more than that?
Please help, any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Our dogs are way more excited when we are on a family walk.For now just walk her alone if it's making you anxious.As she matures and you move along in your training you'll get a handle on how to keep her calm from the outset and during the walk.Something to try is to start off alone then circle back after a few minutes and gather up the rest of the crew.


----------



## Kalie92 (Aug 17, 2017)

dogma13 said:


> Our dogs are way more excited when we are on a family walk.For now just walk her alone if it's making you anxious.As she matures and you move along in your training you'll get a handle on how to keep her calm from the outset and during the walk.Something to try is to start off alone then circle back after a few minutes and gather up the rest of the crew.


That sounds like a good idea! Thank you for your help. I just hate taking her out on her own as I always get puppy eyes from my other dog..


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Those darn puppy eyes............lol


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Alone walks are very important. The pup needs to learn how to make choices on its own and not always depend on the rest of the pack. 
My dogs love to walk together but they also know that 99% of the time if I take one, the other will get a turn after.


----------

